# Crappie fishing help!!!



## GraysonEverett (Jan 10, 2021)

Anybody have good places to go in the Rochester NY area? And tackle to use. I wanna start, it looks great and bonus they are great tableware!

Thanks!!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

hope this is allowed, check out crappie.com


----------

